# The Next Big Thing



## Timwis (7/11/21)

There always seems to be a type of device that dominates any given period of time which is as much driven by the manufacturers than us consumers but being hobbyist nut jobs we tend to buy into it anyway!

In the recent past we had the Resin fad followed by flashing LED's then came the period when nearly every device released was a BF device which was then stopped in it's tracks by the rise of the Pod Mod. We have been going through the latest big thing of course the SBS while there are definite signs the next dominating products will be everything Boro tanks!

Of course past trends can be revisited so thought it would be interesting what people think will be the next products to dominate the market?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (7/11/21)

I’m hoping for something new. The MTL market was spoiled with a plethora of devices in the last 2 years and in my opinion we won’t see any better performance unless there’s a new concept (not necessarily better). I think we may get a few tanks following the footsteps of the Dead Rabbit R next year. Finally I’m hop8ng the disposable devices and the pod mods go extinct!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (7/11/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m hoping for something new. The MTL market was spoiled with a plethora of devices in the last 2 years and in my opinion we won’t see any better performance unless there’s a new concept (not necessarily better). I think we may get a few tanks following the footsteps of the Dead Rabbit R next year. Finally I’m hop8ng the disposable devices and the pod mods go extinct!


It took a meteorite to do for the Dinosaurs, let's hope it takes nothing so dramatic to see the back of the pod mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/21)

Timwis said:


> It took a meteorite to do for the Dinosaurs, let's hope it takes nothing so dramatic to see the back of the pod mod!



Everyone knows that the dinosaurs lived with mankind but didn't make it to The Ark on time.

Please stop spreading pseudoscience.

I even have a picture to prove it.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis (7/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Everyone knows that the dinosaurs lived with mankind but didn't make it to The Ark on time.
> 
> Please stop spreading pseudoscience.
> 
> ...


If they even did go extinct, I know a few Dinosaurs!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/21)

I'm with @Grand Guru on this one.

I voted for *Something completely new and innovative,* 

It is the only category that could qualify as a truly new big thing. 

I would also like to see the Dead Rabbit R concept expand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/11/21)

*Return of BF Devices*
Will be super nice for those who like squonking, for me that is not quite my thing but it has been quiet on the BF front. Squonkers needs something new!

*SBS to continue to grow in popularity*
I don't think this is going to die down any time soon, people want them, people will get them until one day nobody makes them anymore. An then it will die off, and come back again in a year or two.

*Boro Tank Products to dominate*
"Dominate" is not quite a term of anything vape related. Will Boro's grow into other sections of the market? Most likely. With all the options that comes with it a "universal" system might not be a bad idea. You can have the same vape experience on a plethora of devices and brands.

*Return of Resin Mods*
Please dont give Voopoo any ideas to bring out another Drag device... haha

*Back to Flashy LED's*
It's almost XMAS, bring on the flashing LED's!!!

*Pod Mods to get a second wind*
I have nothing against a GOOD pod-mod/podkit, they have their place under the sun. But at least make it original and actually better than previous attempts, that would be great...

*Affordable premium chipset devices*
Catch 22, if it becomes "affordable" does it still count as "premium" or how will it affect the overall quality of both chipset and device... 

*Something completely new and innovative*
Better than saying "new and improved"... the FOMO factor will always keep the doorway to the rabbit hole open. What will they come up with next? Maybe a "modular" system that can convert your device from a pen device, to a podkit, to an AIO, to a internal/single/dual battery device, to a squonker, to a stock coil tank, to a rebuildable, wire/mesh...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/11/21)

I think the days of mods - even pod devices - are numbered, except for the die-hard hobbyists.

The tide is turning to disposable e-cigs. Nothing can beat them for convenience. No need to fill the tank or carry extra juice with you when you go out. No need to change coils. No need to even charge it.
I know more and more people who are using them and, quite frankly, if I could find one with coffee I would too!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/21)

Hooked said:


> I think the days of mods - even pod devices - are numbered, except for the die-hard hobbyists.
> 
> The tide is turning to disposable e-cigs. Nothing can beat them for convenience. No need to fill the tank or carry extra juice with you when you go out. No need to change coils. No need to even charge it.
> I know more and more people who are using them and, quite frankly, if I could find one with coffee I would too!




Here you Go. You will have to import it. There are a few coffee disposables out there.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GSM500 (7/11/21)

I'd like to see Tobacco juices dominate the vape shop shelves

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (7/11/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Here you Go. You will have to import it. There are a few coffee disposables out there.
> 
> View attachment 243440



Thanks a lot @Puff the Magic Dragon but importing would be too costly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> *Return of BF Devices*
> Will be super nice for those who like squonking, for me that is not quite my thing but it has been quiet on the BF front. Squonkers needs something new!



a revamped with new chipset RSQ please!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (7/11/21)

what do you mean "the return of bf devices"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (7/11/21)

when did it leave ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (8/11/21)

If there is anything I would like to see, it would be the Plug and play " CHIP" A good sturdy mod that you can get spares for including chips that can be swapped out on the device.

I would call that innovative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (8/11/21)

Stranger said:


> If there is anything I would like to see, it would be the Plug and play " CHIP" A good sturdy mod that you can get spares for including chips that can be swapped out on the device.
> 
> I would call that innovative.


Not innovative, already done by Wismec with one of their Luxotic mods! The luxotic MF (multi functional) came with plug n play PCB but unfortunately others don't share your vision as it was a flop which probably explains why we haven't seen anyone copy the idea!


----------



## Timwis (8/11/21)

vicTor said:


> when did it leave ?


In all seriousness just when BF devices were at their peek we were seeing innovation around top-fills and other ways of delivering the liquid other than pressing a bottle (Delta), at which time most were predicting the following year to see even more major innovation with BF devices instead we got the RPM and Vinci and the rest is history! The only innovation I see since is around safety with mechanical BF devices led by Dovpo and Signature tips so as that is your speciality then to you BF devices have always been a main player but really BF releases especially regulated devices are now quite rare!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/11/21)

Timwis said:


> Not innovative, already done by Wismec with one of their Luxotic mods! The luxotic MF (multi functional) came with plug n play PCB but unfortunately others don't share your vision as it was a flop which probably explains why we haven't seen anyone copy the idea!


With the Luxotic MF as well as having a plug n play PCB it could be converted from a single battery BF device to a standard dual battery device!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-luxotic-mf-box-kit-with-guillotine-v2.t52461/

To be honest it was a let down and I had a fair share of cons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/11/21)

Timwis said:


> Not innovative, already done by Wismec with one of their Luxotic mods! The luxotic MF (multi functional) came with plug n play PCB but unfortunately others don't share your vision as it was a flop which probably explains why we haven't seen anyone copy the idea!




I don't want to answer for @Stranger so I will describe what I would like, which is not the same as the Luxotic MF.

All, or most of us, who have been vaping for a long time will have had mods that have "died". There could be several reasons for this but the most common seems to be juice leaking onto the circuit board and damaging components. We then have to throw the mod away because there is no other option or a solution is way too complex. Spare modules are not available. They are available for DNA devices but their availability is not to enable plug and play fixing.

A plug and play solution would be just that. My mod dies, I buy a new module, I unplug the old module and insert the new one. It would be fantastic if all mods has replacement plug and play modules available. The manufacturers already make them (minus the plug and play facility). All that would be required is to make easy to use connectors. This would take up additional space but with a bit of ingenuity, this could be minimised.

I am aware that this would probably never happen as it is not in the manufacturer's interest to sell easily repairable devices (as with phones)....but it would be nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (9/11/21)

100%, I pretty much thought that was what I said

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/11/21)

Stranger said:


> 100%, I pretty much thought that was what I said




Me too, but I'm a little bit scared of you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (9/11/21)

I personally can only see small steps like we have seen over the last few years (no major innovation for at least a couple of years) and think the next innovation will be around batteries or other ways of powering devices. Most people seem very optimistic with innovation well out in front unless that's more a wish which wasn't the OP question!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (23/9/22)

Interesting to look at this 10 months later! I don't believe we have seen much in the way of innovation but after that looking at the other % of voting we weren't far wrong!


----------

